# Newbie help in Dundee



## cozzie121 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello.

what a great forum, its not until you need the help do you find great forums like this. I have just bought a kiwi yellow cupra that really needs some hard work done tidying it up and the paintwork.

I was thinking about getting it professionally done as the only experience i have is t-cut and a bit of autoglym. Can anybody recommend a great company or people in the dundee area that can help me out? The paint has gone really dull, the lacquer has started peeling off on the rear bumber and the previous owner has badly touched up some paint chips and rust pockets.

The doors and roof are probably the worst, i can only liken it to a red car looking all pink and worn. The pictures dont really show the worst of it, it was too sunny outside. There is a supaguard sticker on it and i've been led to believe only a few panels have been done before the guy ran out of money.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm sure Dave KG would be willing to help you out


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Where about in Dundee are you based? If the lacquer has failed on parts of the car then this owuld require a re-spray to put right properly, as for the paint chips and rust pockets, depending on how badly done and how many of them there are, again a respray may be your best bet but I would need to see the car first to see what like before suggesting anything to you... Regarding the fading, if its just geenral oxidisation of the paint then this is generally easily fixed with machine polishing to remove the dead layer of paint...


----------



## cozzie121 (Apr 1, 2007)

hi davekg, i live on the perth road. do u have your own business, i could pop by with the car and you could take a look if possible?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cozzie121 said:


> hi davekg, i live on the perth road. do u have your own business, i could pop by with the car and you could take a look if possible?


I am an enthusiast detailer, I'm a Physics research student as my day "job"... 

You must be literally five mintues from me, I'm just off Blackness Avenue. I can come and have a look at the car for you if you want, I'm free most evenings this week, let me know when would best suit you


----------



## cozzie121 (Apr 1, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I am an enthusiast detailer, I'm a Physics research student as my day "job"...
> 
> You must be literally five mintues from me, I'm just off Blackness Avenue. I can come and have a look at the car for you if you want, I'm free most evenings this week, let me know when would best suit you


cool, thatd be great thanks. if you pm me your mobile i could meet you on tuesday or wed night if thats ok.?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You'll have to bring your post count up to 10 to use PMs I'm afraid, but I'll PM you... I actually teach on Tuesday and Wednesday nights, but I could pop over before that at say 5pm for an hour to have a look, or a different evening that week for more time...


----------



## cozzie121 (Apr 1, 2007)

hi, i dont finish work till 5.30pm on a tues and wed, and work on a mon and thurs. i could nip up straight after work if thats ok for you?


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

oi. would you two get a room!!


----------



## cozzie121 (Apr 1, 2007)

lol. actually that would be easier, until i can reach 10 posts to get access to my pm.!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pop your post count up to 10... :thumb: 

Tues and wed I will be away from the house about 545 to get to Bridgefoot for tutoring... What about friday, any time after 7pm? Or saturday after 7pm?


----------



## cozzie121 (Apr 1, 2007)

yeh Friday sounds good dave, i really appreciate all your help and patience. I will pm you my mobile too, eventually lol


----------



## leebob76 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey cozzie121,

Did you get sorted out with Dave KG.

Trying to get my count up to 10 so I can PM him about my Focus.

Cheers M8


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

leebob76 said:


> Hey cozzie121,
> 
> Did you get sorted out with Dave KG.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, replied to your thread about the Yellow Ford Focus. Bump your post count up to 10 and we can arrange via PM so we dont post address details and the like on the open forum, I'm free next weekend if thats any good.


----------



## cozzie121 (Apr 1, 2007)

leebob76 said:


> Hey cozzie121,
> 
> Did you get sorted out with Dave KG.
> 
> ...


what a guy! he knows his paint. sadly, mine is beyond repair, needs a repspray. the paint has faded, under a clear coat which has started peeling off. thing is, the previous owner had been taking panels off as and when he could afford it, stripping them and spraying. i've now got rusting where he took off the rear quarters. the doors, roof and rear of the car is all faded and messy.

many thanks for your help though dave. got a £2k quote for a respray job. bit too pricey for me! i'll pick the clear coat off like scabs lol


----------

